# Your favourite deity in greek mythology



## Hermaeus (Jun 12, 2012)

1. *Athena*

The patron of the strategic aspect of war, the goddess of science and crafts. 


2. *Prometheus*

A trickster-figure who is said to have brought fire to the earth and therefore initiated human civilisation. I favor him for his role as the old god of "forethought". According to some versions of the myth, he rivaled Athena in wisdom and knowledge. His rebelliousness against the gods and his inventive mind have always appealed me... No wonder that the "Rationalists" are considered to belong to the "Promethean" Temperament.

3. *Hermes*

His role as the god of alchemy is very interesting. Moreover, he invented letters, numbers *and* the art of speech. He was so inventive that he invented the lyre and the art of making fire in one single day... when he was a newborn child!


----------



## Mick Beth (Oct 19, 2010)

Isn’t Dionysus one of them?


----------



## Doll (Sep 6, 2012)

Persephone. Her story is romantic, dark, and tragic. I always loved it.


----------



## Hermaeus (Jun 12, 2012)

Mick Beth said:


> Isn’t Dionysus one of them?


Dionysos was technically a demigod, thus he holds the same position as Herakles. He was the son of Semele, the mortal daughter of Kadmos. In fact, he was both a half god and a priest of the old mother goddesses, such as Gaia or Demeter. Since I focussed on "pureblood"- gods, Dionysos is not represented in the poll.


----------



## Mick Beth (Oct 19, 2010)

Hermaeus said:


> Dionysos was technically a half god, the son of Semele, the daughter of Kadmos. In fact, he was both a half god and a priest of the old mother goddesses, such as Gaia or Demeter. Since I focussed on "pureblood"- gods, Dionysos is not represented in the poll.


Anyways that one’s my favourite because he reminds me of Rasputin.


----------



## leafling (Dec 15, 2011)

I've always liked Artemis, and I really like that she's associated with the moon because I have a special fascination with the moon. 
Also, Persephone for the same reason @Snow White mentioned.


----------



## Nekomata (May 26, 2012)

I like Hades the best. Lord of the underworld... king of the dead and all that xD *nodnod* :3


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

Eris - goddess of discord. 

Kallisti!


----------



## ToxicatedRose (Apr 18, 2012)

I like Athena and Hermes – they're both quite intelligent beings and there's a sense of morality in them (lets forget that Athena turned people into spiders etc :/). They seem quite just.

And I like Apollo, he's god of the arts! And he doesn't seem as dark as the other gods


----------



## akaskar (Nov 13, 2012)

Hermes - for being sneaky=)
_Hephaestus - although born with problems, still strong
Athena - wise and although not god of war, beats Ares and beats Poseidon _


----------



## Kainita (Aug 31, 2011)

Apollo
Hermes
Hades

I kept thinking of Titans as my favorites. Hah.


----------



## Mammon (Jul 12, 2012)

Poseidon. Drown the world! And make water minions *grin*

Hades. Ruler of the underworld doing as he pleases.

Kronos. Badass name.


----------



## WOLFsanctuary (Sep 19, 2012)

I identified with Artemis and Persephone for the longest time until a life altering/changing event occurred.

The DEITY of which I am bound to is MEDUSA ;-)










By 4w3 SX/SP


----------

